
Twitter Users Split on Boycott Over Platform’s Move Against Rose McGowan - QAPereo
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/13/technology/twitter-boycott-rose-mcgowan.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Ftechnology&action=click&contentCollection=technology&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=sectionfront
======
wmeredith
What’s the saying? When millionaires argue with billionaires it’s hard to
care?

